# Cd rom not working/Please help



## churchbery (Feb 10, 2002)

Hi to all and anyone who can help me.
I am trying to restore an old 486dx4-100 and I am having some problems.
The Cd rom(cdu 33a-01) is not been recognised probably becauce when I have the ide cable from the cd-rom pluged into the sound card(orchid) this is the set up
I have,
soyo 4sa2 motherboard
orchid sound card
sony cdu 33a-01 cd rom
wd 1.2gb hard drive
I have the hard set up fine but the cd rom cant run off the hard drive cable as it dosent fit.
The cd rom cable dose not fit into the IDE 2 port on the mother board so I have it in the ide slot in the sound card.
The problem is that when I turn the computer on the cd rom makes a lot of noise and the floppy drive dose not exist .when I unplug the cd rom the floppy works fine.
Should I have a 40 pin cable running fron the sound card to the IDE 2 port on the Main board.
Thank you for reading
Fran


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Is the cd-rom a old bus cable style, (usually 1x or 2x)? If so they need to be pluged into the sound card, and there is software for 
the sound card to make the cd-rom work through it. 

Also some of the older cd roms had a controller card that was made for it. If it is a IDE cd rom it should plug into the IDE spot, and you can use a generic mitsumi cd driver 99% of the time to get it to work. If pluging it in is causing other problems though, I would double check that the cable is setup properly, or the drive could be bad.


----------



## churchbery (Feb 10, 2002)

Thanks for the reply 
the Cd-Rom is a Sony Cdu33a-01
the cable is a 34 pin on the sound card it fits perfectly into the 34 
slot there is a 40 pin right next to it but no cable for it 
I have checked the drive out on line they tell me it is a ide drive but I really don't khow ,please excuese my ignorance.and thanks again.
Does the fact that it makes noise mean it might be bad .Also the dorr opens only when the cable is not connected when the 2 ends are connected the dore willnot open.
Fran


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

That is a old 2x bus cd-rom. That will have to be plugged into a sound card or a special cd-rom jumper card. On the cable for the cd-rom there should be a red line on one side. Make sure the red line is next to the power plug for the cdrom, and goes to pin one on the sound card. There should be either a number 1 or a triangle point to pin one on the card. 

Also what kind of noises is it making?


----------



## churchbery (Feb 10, 2002)

Hi again,
Ok it looks like I had the cable on the sound card end in the wrong way(what an Idiot)
thanks for that info.
How do I install the driver I believe I have the right one 
173a.exe
when I insert the floppy and type 173a.exe
I get a list of options
SLCD.EXE
SETUP.EXE
CDPLAY.EXE
MSCDEX.EXE
EJECT.COM
LOCK.COM
UNLOCK.COM

A:\
So I chose setup.exe and it seems to be installing the driver onto the hard drive
the files are been copied to 
C:\DEV\
and the MSCDEX.EXE
is going to C:\Bin
The final line is MSCEDEX is installed .Reboot your computer now to load the device driver and the MSCDEX.
So I do
And when the system reboots I get the following error
NO DRIVES ARE ATTACHED DRIVES ARE POWERED DOWN OR COMMUNICATION FAILED THE DEVICE DRIVER IS NOT INSTALLED And then it goes to C"\BIN\MSCdex and goes through the list of drivers and says 
Device driver not found :'sony_0000'
it doies this throught the list.and finally says 
No valid CDROM device drivers selscted
Can you please help me get this cd rom going so I can Install windows 
BTW the noise has stopped once I put the cables in right thanks again
Fran


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

You will need the to load drivers for the sound card that enable the port on it to see a cd-rom. The company is out of business, so I'll have to search through my archives for the drivers.


----------



## churchbery (Feb 10, 2002)

Thanks a lot 
Fran


----------

